# Help for a sweaty *******



## laura.dom

Well, it's getting hot in Japan. I have HYPERHYDROSIS (sweaty man disease) which means my armpits are like waterfalls 365 days a year. In England there is a prescription deodorant that stops it completely. Anything available in Japan for a freak like me?


----------



## tropicalynx

Uff, I dunno if there is medicine for that but I remember I saw a kind of diaper (sorry, can't read kanji) you can put inside of your shirt (under the armpit of course) that will absorb the sweat. I saw it in a shopping magazine inside shinkansen.


----------

